# Nav system



## Kennyc67 (Dec 29, 2006)

I have an OK Navigation system in my 05 Durango. Is the Nav system in the 07 Maxima's touch screen and anyone with any thoughts or comments on how well the Maxima's Nav system works or doesn't work? Thanks!


----------

